# Possible Lost Barn Owl



## molegolledge (Nov 14, 2008)

As title says,

I am wondering if anyone has lost a Barn Owl in the Bristol, Mangotsfield area postcode BS169HJ, as my male has been calling all night for the last 3-4 nights keeping the whole house awake, so at 4am this morning i went out to box him up for a few hours and put him in the shed when a Barn Owl flew off from the top of my aviary.

I am not sure if this Barn Owl is a wild one or some ones pet but as i live in a really built up area i assume its someones bird that has escaped and i think its been around every night for the last few nights that my male has been caling to it as i have found pellets and bird poo in areas when my owl never sits because the roof is half open and half sheltered.

I didnt see any leathers or breeders ring on it as it was pitch dark, but i am going to try and look tonight for it again in the garden,

any news i shall keep this thread updated.

James.


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Possibly connected?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have a barn owl missing sent you pm the ring no is IBR54407U


----------



## molegolledge (Nov 14, 2008)

Just a quick update

i have been watching this owl for a few weeks, and its been sitting almost everywhere it can in the garden looking into the aviarys, but it had no rings or leathers on atall, im about 95% sure its wild as its eating wild prey as ive been inspecting the pellets.

Hope you guys find your lost owl soon.

James.


----------

